# Maca can help against antidepressant induced sexual dysfunctioning (study)



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

> We sought to determine whether maca, a Peruvian plant, is effective for selective-serotonin reuptake inhibitor (SSRI)-induced sexual dysfunction. We conducted a double-blind, randomized, parallel group dose-finding pilot study comparing a low-dose (1.5 g/day) to a high-dose (3.0 g/day) maca regimen in 20 remitted depressed outpatients (mean age 36+/-13 years; 17 women) with SSRI-induced sexual dysfunction. The Arizona Sexual Experience Scale (ASEX) and the Massachusetts General Hospital Sexual Function Questionnaire (MGH-SFQ) were used to measure sexual dysfunction. Ten subjects completed the study, and 16 subjects (9 on 3.0 g/day; 7 on 1.5 g/day) were eligible for intent-to-treat (ITT) analyses on the basis of having had at least one postbaseline visit. *ITT subjects on 3.0 g/day maca had a significant improvement in ASEX (from 22.8+/-3.8 to 16.9+/-6.2; z=-2.20, P=0.028) and in MGH-SFQ scores (from 24.1+/-1.9 to 17.0+/-5.7; z=-2.39, P=0.017), but subjects on 1.5 g/day maca did not. Libido improved significantly (P<0.05) for the ITT and completer groups based on ASEX item #1, but not by dosing groups. maca was well tolerated. maca root may alleviate SSRI-induced sexual dysfunction, and there may be a dose-related effect. maca may also have a beneficial effect on libido.*


3 gram a day is effective, ive been researching maca as i ordered it and came across this study, some may find this interesting.

Its a easy to get herb.


----------



## stimpy (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope you ordered capsules cause it tastes like a** :b


----------



## Mike1983 (May 24, 2010)

Please update once you start using it and tell us if it works. I could use some help with sexual dysfunction from SSRI.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Forget to mention i'm not on any SSRI and dont have any sexual problems, i am gonna try MACA as it seems like an interesting supplement.

I gues someone else here needs to try it.


----------



## SBP21 (Jul 21, 2006)

Am I reading the study correctly - 17 of the original subjects were women? I'm really tempted to try this stuff...I've tried wellbutrin & requip and neither helped at all.....


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah id say its worth a try.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

You know what else is effective for SSRI induced sexual dysfunction? Switching to 200+ mg of effexor instead .

Adding wellbutrin to your SSRI usually works pretty well too.


----------



## share (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, I'd like to share a few of my finding in many years of experimental vitamin and superfood trial. Maca powder is a favorite but you need quality. Maca can do ALOT and I suggest you research it. The best I have taken is maca pro-elite from natures best superfoods. All there stuff is good but that maca rocks! on the anxiety side of things dr Christopher's relax ease taken 3 at a time 2 times a day is really good. Also if you need it and recommended is lithium orotate. It's good for u n good for anxiety but if not needed I would only take it once or twice a week ( it comes in 5 mg pills). For overall health an algae like Spirulina or chlorella does a lot to "tune" your body n detox. (Again natures best superfoods is great source) I'd love to here feed back if these suggestions worked for you. God bless.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Interesting. I've had sex issues for 4 years now thanks to SSRI


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

I have taken MACA while I was on paroxetine but did nothing for me.


----------



## Lauren10409 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Yes, Maca works!!!*

Wow, I'm so excited to post my positive results with Maca Root. I am currently on 10mg of paroxetine (Paxil) and have the WORST sexual side effects ever! I am not able to have an orgasm unless I skip a pill here and there, and even then it's not even a good orgasm! But what's worse is that my libido went down to ZERO. Big problem for me and my boyfriend. I feel so completely disconnected to him and he is getting frustrated. I searched the web for a solution to SSRI induced sexual dysfunction and found Maca! I bought a bottle at whole foods one week ago. I bought the pills. They are 500mg each and I take 2 a day. At first I didn't notice anything..but then after about 6 days I felt a change!!!:clap If your dealing with ssri sexual dysfunction than you can only imagine how happy I am! For the first time since I started taking paxil (which is only about 2 months) I have had a sex drive. I actually had the urge to have sex and was able to form my own lubrication and not use bottled lube. This is huge! I hope it continues to work for me. If you decide to start taking Maca make sure you do a little research.

Side note: Do not buy the raw Maca because it will make your stomach hurt. Recommended dose is about 1000-1500mg. Take it in the morning because it can keep you awake at night. Also, cycle it!

Hope this helps everyone!!!!


----------

